# V72.83 vs. V72.84



## Californiacowgirl (Nov 11, 2009)

For preop labs (PT/PTT) CMS updates say to use V72.84 for preop lab testing and it passes edits however I am being told to use V72.83 ONLY for all preop labs.  Can anybody give me their perspective
These are claims prior to 10/01/09.


----------



## wwsteves (Nov 11, 2009)

For preop labs, why wouldn't you use V72.63?


----------



## pennysueorr (Nov 11, 2009)

I would use V72.63


----------



## Californiacowgirl (Nov 11, 2009)

Previous to 10/01/09.  We now use V72.63 but these claims are older.


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi,

V72.83 is suggestion.


----------



## Californiacowgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

In the updates from medicare the P/PTT states and the preoperative tests is for preoperative clearance only, assign code V7284.  So, would you code the normal V7283 or use V7284 as stated by medicare NCD updates 10/2009?


----------



## anissia (Nov 18, 2009)

*V72.83 vs V72.84*

i would use the V72.63 too


----------



## Californiacowgirl (Nov 19, 2009)

These are old claims.


----------



## AuntJoyce (Nov 19, 2009)

*V72.83 vs V72.84*

For claims prior to 10/1/09, we used V72.83 --- V72.84 is not a primary diagnosis code and was the reason for all of our denials.

Good luck!


----------



## Californiacowgirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you.  Why does CMS say to use sV72.84?  Confusing.......


----------

